
Apple Disables Trim Support on 3rd Party SSDs in Yosemite - LaSombra
http://hothardware.com/News/AntiCompetitive-Apple-Disables-Trim-Support-On-3rd-Party-SSDs-In-OS-X/
======
rrggrr
From the author of TRIM enabler:

"When will you fix this? This problem will not get fixed unless Apple changes
their policy. Have you ever wondered why disk manufacturers like Corsair,
Samsung etc. have never written a Trim driver for OS X? Or why they never
offer firmware update software to OS X? (The only firmware updates they offer
for Mac is a MS-DOS boot CD)

The reason is that Apple is keeping the AHCI driver private, making it
impossible for anyone, even these big companies, to create a driver for SSD’s.
So the issue is not that Apple “doesn’t allow Trim Enabler”, but that they
don’t allow anyone to create AHCI drivers. If they made public the AHCI
driver, I would be able to make Trim Enabler “legit”. Right now, it is
impossible. You can read more about the technical issues here."

[http://www.cindori.org/trim-enabler-and-
yosemite/](http://www.cindori.org/trim-enabler-and-yosemite/)

------
gcb0
and surely fanboys will justify it as being better for them somehow.

or did this tend stopped with jobs?

